# Help about projector prism



## jason.mendez (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello, I found a projector part (I'm not really sure if it is) in my cellar and it's enclosed into a container and screwed. Is it okay to open it? For me to check the model number of it and where it is being used of (because I don't really have an idea. Hope you guys can help if for what this part is. It looks like a projector prism. Thank you guys.










This is what it looks like.


----------

